

Ask HN: Companies that pay the most for Ruby devs - cgrusden

I&#x27;ve been developing for awhile now, across most platforms and technologies.  I&#x27;ve had multiple products of my own, that most have failed, and now, I want to focus and work hard and do what I do best: churn out quality code for a lucky company.<p>I&#x27;m looking for companies that pay <i>very</i> well for Ruby dev&#x27;s , that hopefully, are looking to hire awesome Ruby devs, thanks!
======
Peroni
_I 'm looking for companies that pay very well for Ruby dev's_

The answer you're looking for depends on two key factors:

1\. What part of the world you want answers from.

2\. What you consider to be "very well' paid.

~~~
cgrusden
Location doesn't matter or else I would have put that in the post

Very well is anything that people might consider "very well" that they're
already getting. Or, an example would be, you heard Billy Bob Construction has
a few Ruby jobs and they are paying stacks of cash

~~~
Peroni
_Location doesn 't matter or else I would have put that in the post_

Can't see your logic here. A "very well" paid ruby dev in silicon valley will
be paid vastly more than a "very well" paid ruby dev in London.

A very well paid, permanent ruby dev in London would see a salary somewhere
between £80k - £90k.

There are a number of decent Ruby contractors in London earning £600 per day.

------
paulhauggis
Why not just start going on interviews? If you really are that good, you will
get offers and can see how much you will be able to make.

~~~
cgrusden
I am that good, I just rather see if theres any companies people have
suggestions for before going out blindly and taking a chance of wasting the
company's time and my own, if it's not a right fit off the bat

------
piratebroadcast
What city?

~~~
cgrusden
SF, LA, NYC, Chicago, Vancouver, Miami, Atlanta, DC, Austin, Madison, Las
Vegas

------
yeukhon
Github, heroku, twitter, any major ruby shop consider to be big pay pretty
salary. I think these guys pay minimally 90k USD. Just look at glassdoor.

~~~
cgrusden
Awesome, thank you for the info (Glassdoor), that's helpful!

